

USPTO Wants To Open Shop In Silicon Valley, doesn't Want The Press To Know - yanw
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110415/23511213920/patent-office-wants-to-open-up-shop-silicon-valley-doesnt-want-press-to-know.shtml

======
michaelcampbell
Why? I'm guessing, but maybe because of the recent scrutiny on spending, and
the price of real estate there?

